# Wo VR Brille kaufen?



## 124Freibier (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo, 

ich will mir die Vive Focus kaufen. Leider finde ich nur 2 Seiten (Amazon und eine weitere) wo ich die kaufen kann. Auf der einen gibts die für 700 aber nur in weiß, auf Amazon auch in Blau Schwarz aber 100€ teurer. 

Jetzt hab ich sie auf Amazon Italien für 700 gesehn, aber sie sieht etwas komisch aus. Die Daten stimmen wohl aber auf der Brille ist ein Roter Punkt. Was könnte der Bedeuten? Retail vllt? 

docooler HTC VIVE Focus VR Headset Occhiali 3D Casco Giochi Movie Virtual Reality Headset Display montato a testa con controller 2880 * 1600 HD Resolution 75Hz FPS: Amazon.it: Elettronica


----------



## pphs (6. Januar 2019)

Lass es.. lohnt sich null.


----------



## 124Freibier (6. Januar 2019)

pphs schrieb:


> Lass es.. lohnt sich null.



Wieso? Welche würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## 0-8-15 (13. Januar 2019)

124Freibier schrieb:


> Wieso? Welche würdest du denn empfehlen?



Für den Anfang Medion Erazer X1000 MR um zu sehen ob's dir taugt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...n-vr-headset-holen-solltet-3.html#post9665303


----------



## Karotte81 (16. Januar 2019)

0-8-15 schrieb:


> Für den Anfang Medion Erazer X1000 MR um zu sehen ob's dir taugt.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...n-vr-headset-holen-solltet-3.html#post9665303



Medion, ich kotze im Dreieck! 

Kauf dir einfach ne PSVR, Problem gelöst. Reicht für eine VR Erfahrung dicke, der WoW Effekt ist dort auch vorhanden und die spielerische Wüste in der sich die meisten VR Titel befinden, kann ebenfalls gesehen werden  
Ansonsten doch ne Oculus ... kauf sie einfach bei Amazon, und wenns dir nicht taugt, Retoure, das verkraftet Amazon schon. 

Ansonsten, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt: 
HTC VIVE Pro (Komplettpaket) | bestware

+ Natürlich das Wireless Set.

Gibt momentan nichts besseres, oder? (An die Allgemeinheit gerichtet)


----------

